# Mercury 25 prop



## Bigkahuna (Sep 16, 2007)

I am currently putting together a stumpknocker 14 / mercury 25 combo...I'm looking for a good starting place for prop pitch for a 89 mercury. Haven't had a lot of experience with smaller tillers and no tach to use for rpms...Setup now with a manual jackplate 5" setback, 3" rise. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

A Tiny Tach is really cheap and easy to install. Costs less than any prop so it will save you money in the long run.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Start with a Mercury Vengeance 13 pitch. It should match up perfectly with your rig.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

13 pitch is a great all around size on the 25 merc.  I have a cheapo Solas stainless 13p on my Merc 25, and it's on an IPB 14/Skimmer skiff.  Running a fixed jp with no issues.  Good prop for the buck.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

13 may be ok on a Gheenoe but a Stumpknocker is A LOT heavier I would go with a 12 at most


----------



## Bigkahuna (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the input...i'll start with the 13 and work from there..


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

PM me come to silver lake I will let you try a 13 pitch SOLAS




> Thanks for the input...i'll start with the 13 and work from there..


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I have an aluminum 13p I ordered from mercury. I used it once and put it back in the box. I'd let it go for some bucks, pm me if interested. Otherwise I'll just keep it as a spare.


----------



## lil_kahuna (Sep 23, 2011)

I appreciate the info...i put a 4 blade 13 pitch on it and it does well. Don't have a tach but runs fast enough and handles well for where I go...again thanks for the offers to use the props.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> I appreciate the info...i put a 4 blade 13 pitch on it and it does well.  Don't have a tach but runs fast enough and handles well for where I go...again thanks for the offers to use the props.


what kind of prop? Brand? Stainless?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Anyone running a 4 blade on their merc 25 that care to share data or specs on the prop?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I ran a cupped stainless 13 pitch Powertech on a 25 merc on a Gheenoe Classic 

28 Mph with 2 adults ...


----------



## Bigkahuna (Sep 16, 2007)

Me and my big mouth.....http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1415997576


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a dinged prop so I had my prop guy re work it 

aluminum 12 pitch #3 cup 

Silver lake test if you like it we can send yours out ...


----------

